# Battery Powered Lantern Recommendations?



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm looking to get a battery powered lantern to replace a white gas Coleman. What have you used and what do you like/dislike about them?

Thanks!


----------



## Pmazing (Apr 12, 2019)

I bought this one off amazon when it was on sale for about $12 I think. It works awesome, better than I expected and has lasted at least 45hours since I put batteries in it. I takes 3 D batteries and it seems just as bright when I first put them in 40hrs later. I leave the batteries in and use it camping/ campervanning, probably close to 6+ hours at a time. Lights up almost as good as the Coleman lanterns you'd find at Walmart which work great as well, probably what your referring to, but not as travel friendly. 3 to 4 of these would definitely light a campsite very well. They make brighter ones now I believe 1200+ maybe 1800+ lumens etc... and I would assume there quality is just as good. All of them I believe have 1 or 2 brightness settings as well. I think I always used mine on the brightest setting, hung it up somewhere and it worked great.






Amazon.com : AYL Starlight - Water Resistant - Shock Proof - Battery Powered Ultra Long Lasting Up to 6 Days Straight - 1000 Lumens Ultra Bright LED Lantern - Perfect Camping Lantern for Hiking, Camping : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : AYL Starlight - Water Resistant - Shock Proof - Battery Powered Ultra Long Lasting Up to 6 Days Straight - 1000 Lumens Ultra Bright LED Lantern - Perfect Camping Lantern for Hiking, Camping : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





Hope it helps and interested to see what others use?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I do a lot of shoulder season Grand trips where the sun is only up for a short period of time, these





Amazon.com: Eveready 360 LED Camping Lantern, IPX4 Water Resistant, Super Bright, 100 Hour Run-time, Battery Powered Outdoor LED Lantern, Black (4 Pack): Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: Eveready 360 LED Camping Lantern, IPX4 Water Resistant, Super Bright, 100 Hour Run-time, Battery Powered Outdoor LED Lantern, Black (4 Pack): Sports & Outdoors



amzn.to




Relatively cheap, and you can set up a perimeter with them and light a pretty big area. They are small, and the batteries seem to last forever. They also have a flashing red strobe, and have a flashlight mode too..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

MNichols said:


> I do a lot of shoulder season Grand trips where the sun is only up for a short period of time, these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 2nd that 👍 👍 👍 I have similar lanterns, very handy, light weight and pack small. Makes a good user friendly groover key


----------



## OMGitsCasey (Mar 31, 2016)

I own a lot of Dewalt tools and batteries so I bought the Dewalt DCL050 LED work light and it's awesome. It has a hook to hang it from and the batteries last forever. They also make a USB adapter that will allow you to plug in USB chargers to that I recharge my phone, radios, and InReach with.

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCL05...words=dewalt+work+light&qid=1612455169&sr=8-2

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCB09...d=1&keywords=dewalt+usb&qid=1612455610&sr=8-1


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

streamlight siege. its bright just on its own. If you take the cap off and put it on the end of an oar and stand it up it's like having a streatlight.. We got in to a camp late on the main due to getting caught in the wind that started really early that day.. tried doing dishes with headlamps on but the bugs swarmed tour head. by putting it up on an 11' oar all the bugs swarmed it up high and it put out amazing amounts of light. https://www.amazon.com/Streamlight-44931-Compact-Alkaline-Batteries/dp/B00DII7CTI


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

I am sold on these little solar powered inflatables. They pack down really small, and even on their lowest setting they are plenty bright. I have 5-6 of them, and they have held up well. I'll run the straps through them in the gear pile to charge during the day. I like that you can hang them with the light pointed up. Produces a dimmer, ambient light, but is key when the bugs are swarming.
I still have a headlamp with spare batteries in case these crap out, but for pack-ability and ease, I will never own a battery or gas lantern again.


https://www.amazon.com/MPOWERD-1023-002-001-002-Luci-Outdoor-2-0/dp/B074NQLRTF/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=luci+Camping+Lanterns&qid=1612463511&s=outdoor-recreation&sr=1-4


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Well the Lucy lights are really cool, they're better suited to the interior of a tent than they are to providing light for a kitchen. Most cool, we have them, but for the tents and maybe if you're sitting on the boat at night. It's a very very soft light


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

REALLY like the Goal Zero lanterns. I know they're a little extra but well worth it. They will last 48 hrs per charge on low, 6 hrs on high. Usually I'll bring a small pocket size solar panel to recharge a small pocket size power bank to recharge both the lantern and my headlamp. If I wanted I could run the lantern all night, every night on high no problem. That and they have a great design. Does not eat batteries. Less batteries in the world = cleaner water to play on. 
Lighthouse 400 Rechargeable Lantern & USB Power Hub


----------



## pointswest (Jul 2, 2018)

I use a couple of these HF lanterns for the kitchen chores. $4.99 w/coupon and runs for a week on 3 AA's. Plenty of light for cooking or dishes or inside tent.










250 Lumen Pop-Up Lantern


Amazing deals on this 250 Lumen Pop-Up Lantern at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Molded (Jul 8, 2021)

I have a tremendous rechargeable lantern, and I think it could easily do the job. It can be charged both via plug-in and even solar power actually. It is a great led lantern that I originally bought as a camping lantern, but now I am using it basically for everything. I have ordered a couple of other lanterns, hope they will get shipped soon, as my sons are going camping in a couple of days, and I want them to be safe, and this kind of lanterns are probably one of the first utilities when we talk about safety.


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

Got a wild hair and ordered one of these lights. Stupid expensive, and the tripod base is kind of a POS, but the light is awesome. I just use the stake attachment in the sand. It's like a personal street light for camp. Telescoping pole gets it high enough to keep the bugs away from your head, and the bats absolutely love it.
Light Ranger


----------

